# Lynnhaven Headboats 11/28



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Too tired of walking aorund in waders for the past two days, I decided to give a Head Boat a shot to get out of the house for a bit. Headed out of Lynnhaven on one of the headboats (both went out) to the SBC vincinity.

To make a long story short, some nice rolling waves throughout the night with rain starting, but everyone on the boat caught thier limit. Nothing with much size (all between 18-22" I saw) and not a heavy bite, but a decent bite none the less. Baddog was on the boat fishing tonight as well.

We caught the majority of ours on Pinfish Storms (smaller size working better), and I caught a few of Spro Bucktails/white curly grub. 

Captn did a good job moving around and ensuring everyone had fish! Other boat did not have as much luck with keepers from what I heard.

Nice change, but with the NW/N winds coming the next two days, I will be back chasing birds this week hopefully.

Dixie


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

what trip did you take on the 28th?? it was a night trip? the girl on the phone told me they don't do night trips on sundays. woulda loved to have gone. i'll be out there tommorow if the rain clears up in time...hopefully we'll get into the big boys...


----------

